# Brewery Reviews



## amita (24/11/07)

found an ad in the local paper this morning about this place ,anybody been and or tried their brews?apparently their stout is available at Clancy s??

cheers Amita

www.tanglehead.com.au


----------



## glennheinzel (24/11/07)

I was just reading their write up of their own beers. The spiel for their Southern White Ale reads - 

"Tangleheads homage to the heroic sailors who hunted the beasts from the deep, particularly the Southern Right Whale".

Perhaps my next beer will be a homage to the loggers who are clearing the Amazon!

Edit: spelling


----------



## amita (24/11/07)

Rukh said:


> I was just reading their write up of their own beers. The spiel for their Southern White Ale reads -
> 
> "Tangleheads homage to the heroic sailors who hunted the beasts from the deep, particularly the Southern Right Whale".
> 
> ...




what would you name it ????


----------



## mika (24/11/07)

Hey those damn trees had it coming :angry:


----------



## deadly (24/11/07)

The food is good and the beer is good (had a tasting paddle)the floor was very very sticky.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/1/08)

Gave this place a workout over the break.
I would recommend a local Shiraz or the Becks.


----------



## deadly (3/1/08)

I was back there at christmas and had the ginger wheat,tasted like it was from a can.I asked for a pint of wit and was told they dont sell pints,even tho its on tap.Even the locals say stick to Becks at the brewery.At least they mopped the floor.


----------



## big d (3/1/08)

One Brewery off my must visit list going by the reviews.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## dig (3/1/08)

What was wrong with the beer?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/1/08)

dig said:


> What was wrong with the beer?




Limeburners stout, was overdosed with black malt, as it warmed up there was an infection underneath, I can't identify it but I had it last year in a kolsch, I suspect it is picked up from poorly cleaned kegs.
I don't recognise the taste from your fault finding evening at WCB . It also crossed my mind that an extra mini mash of black malt had been added to mask the fault.

Pilsner, riddled with diacytl. It tasted identical to another pils that a bunch of fellow amateurs and I tasted in Freo late last year.

Pale ale, no obvious faults other than a badly conceived brew. Its been a long time since I tasted Emu Bitter but this came very close. Why bother?

Spring ale. watered down version of the above.

Hefeweizen. very good, round, fruity, full of bananas and the best on offer.


----------



## dig (4/1/08)

That's a shame. Was planning to head down there before we leave WA in March. May not bother now.


----------



## sinkas (4/1/08)

Has anyone tried this years Christmas ale?
I have a bottle but need to find somone else to test it on.


----------



## big_alk (7/1/08)

would love to see you here before you head off Dean

Allan
Tanglehead


----------



## Whistlingjack (7/1/08)

dig said:


> That's a shame. Was planning to head down there before we leave WA in March. May not bother now.



Albany is a wonderful place, there is more to this place than beer. Don't let these reviews put you off visiting here. The brewer at Tanglehead varies his range and you may find something on tap to your taste.

Failing that, PM me and you can taste some of my effort.

WJ


----------



## dig (7/1/08)

Whistlingjack said:


> Albany is a wonderful place, there is more to this place than beer. Don't let these reviews put you off visiting here. The brewer at Tanglehead varies his range and you may find something on tap to your taste.
> 
> Failing that, PM me and you can taste some of my effort.
> 
> WJ


Perhaps Allen, yourself and I should catch up for a few pints. Can't remember if Al's kit is a Newlands or a Specific, but I'd like to check it out.


----------



## Whistlingjack (7/1/08)

dig said:


> Perhaps Allen, yourself and I should catch up for a few pints. Can't remember if Al's kit is a Newlands or a Specific, but I'd like to check it out.



I'm not Allan...I am a human...  

BTW. His is a Pub system...

WJ


----------



## big_alk (7/1/08)

It's a pub Brewing system, 7bbl/8hl, same as Redhill's (except mine is gas direct fire nd theirs is steam)

Al


----------



## big_alk (8/1/08)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Limeburners stout, was overdosed with black malt, as it warmed up there was an infection underneath, I can't identify it but I had it last year in a kolsch, I suspect it is picked up from poorly cleaned kegs.
> I don't recognise the taste from your fault finding evening at WCB . It also crossed my mind that an extra mini mash of black malt had been added to mask the fault.
> 
> Pilsner, riddled with diacytl. It tasted identical to another pils that a bunch of fellow amateurs and I tasted in Freo late last year.
> ...



A quick request to all the weekend warriors and Michael Jackson wanna-be's out there...
If you are going to publically slag off mine and other peoples beers online, at least have the courtesy to know what you are talking about.
Either put your money where your mouth is and open your own brewery or show some respect for those of us who have quit our jobs and borrowed from friends and family so that you can have a wider range of commercially available handcrafted beers.
Otherwise you are no better than the majority of no-taste lager drinkers who prefer Becks over the other 7 of my own beers I have on tap.

Allan
tanglehead


----------



## Wardhog (8/1/08)

big_alk said:


> A quick request to all the weekend warriors and Michael Jackson wanna-be's out there...
> If you are going to publically slag off mine and other peoples beers online, at least have the courtesy to know what you are talking about.
> Either put your money where your mouth is and open your own brewery or show some respect for those of us who have quit our jobs and borrowed from friends and family so that you can have a wider range of commercially available handcrafted beers.
> Otherwise you are no better than the majority of no-taste lager drinkers who prefer Becks over the other 7 of my own beers I have on tap.
> ...



It might have been a little blunt in the delivery, but wouldn't you want to know if customers are noticing faults in your products?


----------



## Snow (8/1/08)

big_alk said:


> A quick request to all the weekend warriors and Michael Jackson wanna-be's out there...
> If you are going to publically slag off mine and other peoples beers online, at least have the courtesy to know what you are talking about.
> Either put your money where your mouth is and open your own brewery or show some respect for those of us who have quit our jobs and borrowed from friends and family so that you can have a wider range of commercially available handcrafted beers.
> Otherwise you are no better than the majority of no-taste lager drinkers who prefer Becks over the other 7 of my own beers I have on tap.
> ...



Hey Allan,

an opinion is an opinion and everyone is entitled to one. Are you going to slag off Ratebeer or Beer Advocate members if they give your beers a poor rating? A lot of people on this website know a lot about brewing, tasting and rating beer. It might be worth your while to thank them for the constructive criticism and improve your brewing.

Cheers - Snow
ps - If I'm ever in your area I'll definitely be dropping in to taste all 7 of your beers, as I love to support the craftbrewing industry and often find that my perception of beers that get poor ratings can be different from the rater.


----------



## sinkas (8/1/08)

I think Allan should be careful about dismissing the opinions voiced on here.
Unfortunaltey as with all the tourist trap breweries around, we often only get occasional chances to taste your wares, and for that reason we should be a little more cautious about giving the big thumbs down.
Truth of the matter is, this and the other beer rating site mentioned above, are surely some of the only places for you to recieve educated ( if only moderately) feedback.
Other WA brewers have been quite pointedly bastardized on this site, but to thier credit the brewers have logged on and balanced the argument with real infomation.


----------



## randyrob (8/1/08)

Hey Guys,

i really enjoyed the time that i spent at tanglehead and with the brewer in june last year. 
yes the pils had diacetyl and they should perhaps stick to ales if they need to keep up
with demand and churn stuff out quick but i recall liking the barley wine.

Rob.


----------



## domonsura (8/1/08)

big_alk said:


> A quick request to all the weekend warriors and Michael Jackson wanna-be's out there...
> If you are going to publically slag off mine and other peoples beers online, at least have the courtesy to know what you are talking about.
> Either put your money where your mouth is and open your own brewery or show some respect for those of us who have quit our jobs and borrowed from friends and family so that you can have a wider range of commercially available handcrafted beers.
> Otherwise you are no better than the majority of no-taste lager drinkers who prefer Becks over the other 7 of my own beers I have on tap.
> ...



Weekend Warriors and Michael Jackson wannabees, No taste lager drinkers? 
Who are you again? TangleWHAT? Who? Where?

For gods sake get off your high horse and stop insulting your customers. Just because you managed to scrape together the dollars to put your own brewery up doesn't make you infallible, expert or exempt from criticism - it just means you managed to quit your job and use your friend's & family's money to make beer that doesn't make the grade for at least a certain proportion of your customers, and you possibly need to make some improvements in some areas. Respect for good beer is EARNED by getting good reviews, not given just because you're the one with your name on the bills...............

Most of us here DO have our own breweries and ARE educated in the brewing process. They may be smaller and not quite as flash as yours, but I have yet to see a beer made better just because a brewery is bigger and shinier - remember these people put their money where YOUR mouth was and came away disappointed. They don't need to open a commercial brewery to be able to know they didn't like your product. And if you weren't so busy getting all upset about it, you might take the information on board and do something constructive with it.......


----------



## beerguide (8/1/08)

big_alk said:


> A quick request to all the weekend warriors and Michael Jackson wanna-be's out there...


Wow, not what I expected. Wouldn't you want people responding to your wares so that you can move forward and create better beers rather than perhaps possibly struggling along (no idea of your financial situtation, and frankly I don't care) wondering why no one is buying your beer? I know of many breweries that over time have adjusted their recipes and water profiles to varying extents to increase the satisfaction of their respective consumers.

As one of these so called MJ wannabes I'm not going to simply lie and say a beer is good because the brewer might get upset - people want the truth. 
The wonderful thing about beer that I have learnt is that what I might like someone else might hate which is where an opinion is great. If someone with similar opinions about similar beers as your own says its good/bad you know to try or avoid a certain beer.

I haven't tried your beers to date, but now I wonder why on earth would I want to spend the money to try them? You have given me no reason to spend my 'pocket-money' filling your coffers with such an agressive reply as you've shown. If you can't handle criticism, then why did you ever get into a business genre of food & beverages?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/1/08)

domonsura said:


> Weekend Warriors and Michael Jackson wannabees, No taste lager drinkers?
> Who are you again? TangleWHAT? Who? Where?.. For gods sake get off your high horse and stop insulting your customers.



Deep breath time. This little exchange is exactly what's happening with the cricket at the moment (without stumps and a bat).

Big Alk is clearly trying to get his brewery up and running. He is entitled to feel slighted if someone slags off his beer. He's just got to say this a little bit better.

Vlad's entitled to his comments. They might have been better served up in person and not on the web. But they were. 

Domonsura is entitled to his comments cause .. well 'cause. He's defended us all. Thanks.

Point is everyone is mostly right but a little bit wrong in this matter. 

Tanglehead will hopefully live long and prosper because its a classy establishment with a good product the market will patronise. I'd rather a Tanglehead with a range of beer than a pub with one or two choices of beer. But I'll still visit my local because of its ambience. I'd also rather reviewers review the entire package, the surroundings, the service, the ambience - the vibe. 

People , just remember that your words can hurt. If you feel really narky, use the PM facility. I'd hate to see a man lose custom because someone has had a bad experience there. He can't improve his business if he's out of business.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## /// (8/1/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> People , just remember that your words can hurt. If you feel really narky, use the PM facility. I'd hate to see a man lose custom because someone has had a bad experience there. He can't improve his business if he's out of business.
> 
> Just my thoughts.



theres nothing that cuts to the quick faster than a comment on your beer when its up for sale. feels like someone rips off your googlies ... lets make wort not war...

Scotty


----------



## Mercs Own (8/1/08)

Allan, I released my own beer on the market some time ago here in Melbourne. I conducted beer tastings in bottle shops - I was in 28 bottle shops all up. Learnt lots, lost some $, it was a good experience and I plan to a. release some more and b. have my own Beer Cafe Brewery.

That said some people loved my beer, some hated it, others were indifferent, some could actually talk knowledgebly about my beer and the process some had no idea and couldnt give a %*[email protected] BUT most people told me what they thought and I listened to them all. I was polite and respectful and I took all the feed back on board so that I may apply it to my understanding of the general market, to that part of the market I want to place myself and to the product I want to put out there.

Perhaps you just needed to blow off some steam and I hope you feel better for doing so.

I cant help thinking that if you felt your beer was 100% to where you want it to be then your reaction may have been different. There are certainly people here who took the time to post in support of your product and others took the time to post their opinion hoping that the feedback may be of some use. I have done the same regarding beers I have tasted and breweries I have visited, I believe it is one of the positive things about forums like this and ultimately it continues to promote beer in a positive way and hopefully give retailers like you a broader spectrum of your consumers (and mine) and the market.

I look forward to visiting your brewery one day and wish you well.


----------



## Jim_Levet (8/1/08)

You say that people are drinking the Becks yet snubbing the seven beers that you are producing, why not make something similar to the Becks?????
Other than that have a cuppa tea, a Bex & a good lie down.

James


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/1/08)

I stand by the comments made earlier. I have every right as a consumer and an advocate of the WA micro brewing scene to make those comments.
Having bagged several trophies at state and national level I tend to think that I can recognise what a beer should taste like.
If you can't stand the heat.......


----------



## Millet Man (8/1/08)

Agree with Scotty and Merc on this one, not everyones gonna like your beer and it can cut if they really don't like it but that's the way it is. Personally I've used customer feedback to adjust the beer I make so it's more in line with what the majority of the target market are after but you will never please everyone. And when a flaw does show up in the beer it's best to cop the criticism on the chin and learn from it. In fact I know I'll be in for some customer feedback soon since I can't get cascade or chinook for the pale ale i'm brewing this week, but that's another story...

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## big_alk (8/1/08)

Millet Man said:


> Agree with Scotty and Merc on this one, not everyones gonna like your beer and it can cut if they really don't like it but that's the way it is. Personally I've used customer feedback to adjust the beer I make so it's more in line with what the majority of the target market are after but you will never please everyone. And when a flaw does show up in the beer it's best to cop the criticism on the chin and learn from it. In fact I know I'll be in for some customer feedback soon since I can't get cascade or chinook for the pale ale i'm brewing this week, but that's another story...
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.


Thanks to all those who provided support or constructive feedback, good or bad.
I am more than happy to take on board comments about my beers, my pub, the food we sell, our ambience or our service and have been doing this on a weekly basis since we opened 18 months ago.
What annoys me however, is when people publicly slag off my beers one by one with pointed criticism, without having ever spoken to me, or making the effort to find out what I am trying to achieve with my brewing.
Comparing a medal-winning English-style pale ale to an Emu Bitter seems misguided for example, or postulating about my attempts to cover up an obvious infection with a "mini-mash of black malt".
Yes, I was pissed off...
I apologise if I have offended the majority of WA homebrewers who support craft brewing in any form, but I also expect a little more from the others.
Re the Becks comment; I have been working hard to win customers over from drinking Becks to trying my pilsner and other lagers I have brewed in the last 6-12 months. It's a slow fight, but gradually more and more are trying my locally brewed beers made from local ingredients and without any preservatives, colours, cane sugar or dextrose. 
In beer nirvana, we would only need to sell our own beers and they would be 100% perfect 100% of the time. I'm fighting an uphill battle aginst mass-produced, tasteless, artificial lagers made by multinationals. I need your support and constructive criticism in this fight, not off the cuff derisive comments that can be taken the wrong way.
Whenever any of you are venturing down this way, I am happy to give you a brewery tour and point out some of the challenges faced by small breweries like mine.

cheers

Allan
Tanglehead


----------



## big_alk (8/1/08)

deadly said:


> I was back there at christmas and had the ginger wheat,tasted like it was from a can.I asked for a pint of wit and was told they dont sell pints,even tho its on tap.Even the locals say stick to Becks at the brewery.At least they mopped the floor.


FYI
we no longer sell our white ale in pints because people kept pinching the glasses. At almost $3 a glass, it soon adds up. Unfortunately, we can no longer buy the glasses anywhere in Australia!


----------



## Simon W (8/1/08)

On a trip to Munich I had to pay a deposit on the glass at any outdoor event, probably for the very same reason you state, everybody steals the glasses... (have a nice Hacker-Pschorr stein )

Dunno how Aussie customers would like it, but maybe a $3 deposit on the pint glasses will help?
Have the bar-staff let them know when they order that there is a deposit, and they can have it back when they return the glass.


----------



## Mercs Own (8/1/08)

big_alk said:


> Thanks to all those who provided support or constructive feedback, good or bad.
> I am more than happy to take on board comments about my beers, my pub, the food we sell, our ambience or our service and have been doing this on a weekly basis since we opened 18 months ago.
> What annoys me however, is when people publicly slag off my beers one by one with pointed criticism, without having ever spoken to me, or making the effort to find out what I am trying to achieve with my brewing.
> Comparing a medal-winning English-style pale ale to an Emu Bitter seems misguided for example, or postulating about my attempts to cover up an obvious infection with a "mini-mash of black malt".
> ...



It's actually up to you how you take the comments as I dont believe the comments are made in an overtly negative way designed to harm you, rather they are the opinions of others good, bad, indifferent. This is a great forum to correct any misconstrued negative comments, misguided assumptions, talk a bit about your endevours and ideas and get people onside. There are quite a few professional brewers and breweries doing that here.

I was doing a beer tasting in a bottle shop one night and this bloke walks in chewing gum and I asked if he would like to try a brand new boutique beer, he said yeah shaw. So I carefully poured a sample making sure that there was a little bit of head at the top of the tiny plastic tumbler. Whilst still chewing his gum he took the sample and threw it back and within moments exclaimed, whilst still chewing his gum - "thats shit". I thanked him and took the plastic cup and threw it in the bin and watched as he went to the fridge - still chewing - and took out a sixer of VB or Bourbon and coke I cant quite recall to the counter and bought it.

Uphill challenge? nuff said


----------



## winkle (8/1/08)

Mercs Own said:


> It's actually up to you how you take the comments as I dont believe the comments are made in an overtly negative way designed to harm you, rather they are the opinions of others good, bad, indifferent. This is a great forum to correct any misconstrued negative comments, misguided assumptions, talk a bit about your endevours and ideas and get people onside. There are quite a few professional brewers and breweries doing that here.
> 
> I was doing a beer tasting in a bottle shop one night and this bloke walks in chewing gum and I asked if he would like to try a brand new boutique beer, he said yeah shaw. So I carefully poured a sample making sure that there was a little bit of head at the top of the tiny plastic tumbler. Whilst still chewing his gum he took the sample and threw it back and within moments exclaimed, whilst still chewing his gum - "thats shit". I thanked him and took the plastic cup and threw it in the bin and watched as he went to the fridge - still chewing - and took out a sixer of VB or Bourbon and coke I cant quite recall to the counter and bought it.
> 
> Uphill challenge? nuff said



Pity it wasn't a sample of The Beast - it would have probably killed him


----------



## deadly (8/1/08)

> we no longer sell our white ale in pints because people kept pinching the glasses. At almost $3 a glass, it soon adds up. Unfortunately, we can no longer buy the glasses anywhere in Australia!



Shame about that, you dont want to serve it in the other pint glasses?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/1/08)

deadly said:


> Shame about that, you dont want to serve it in the other pint glasses?



Presentation is important.

What the stuff are "other pint glasses"? made out of cardboard ?


----------



## deadly (8/1/08)

> What the stuff are "other pint glasses"



My post may have been misread.They serve their other beers in Nonic style pint glasses, why not serve the white in a Nonic as well?



> Presentation is important.



Yes it is but only to weekend warriors and MJ wannabes  
Most of the crowd were young when I was there and out for a pint - I dont think it would have mattered what was in it as long as it was a pint and not a small.(The beer is sold as small or large on the menu)


----------



## ausdb (8/1/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Presentation is important.
> What the stuff are "other pint glasses"? made out of cardboard ?


Maybe we are talking about the Hoegaarden "blunt instrument trauma" style six sided pint glasses that are quite highly prized by the masses vs your standard straight sided or nonic style pint glasses which don't look quite as nice at home!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/1/08)

ausdb said:


> Maybe we are talking about the Hoegaarden "blunt instrument trauma" style six sided pint glasses that are quite highly prized by the masses vs your standard straight sided or nonic style pint glasses which don't look quite as nice at home!





> My post may have been misread.They serve their other beers in Nonic style pint glasses, why not serve the white in a Nonic as well



Presentation is important. Clearly a man disappointed that thoughts of good presentation of product in a distinctive glass twarted by stupid larrikins flogging said glasses to do what ???

Crikey, don't you hate the dickhead larrikin swill ! Glad I retired from that mob


----------



## big_alk (8/1/08)

deadly said:


> Shame about that, you dont want to serve it in the other pint glasses?


As you know, a hefeweizen should really be served in a nice tulip shaped glass to catch the esters from the yeast, along with the phenolics from the wheat malt.
The best we could come up with was the 425ml schooner glass of the same shape...sorry!
It doesn't present as nicely in the nonic or any other readily available pint glass


----------



## Screwtop (9/1/08)

big_alk, I wish you well with your venture, we need more guys like you who are willing to have a go, this is the only way of changing the perception of beer enjoyment in this country. Previously it was all about tipping it into your head after a long hard day doing hard yakka. Well times have changed and lots of beer drinkers don't work so hard and lots of Aussies don't exactly look for a glass of Chardy with lunch. What we want is beer with colour, flavour and aroma and the emerging boutique/micro breweries are delivering, all power to them I say.

Mostly on AHB we are beer lovers, not beer drinkers and are prepared to openly critique commercial beers, a far cry from your average punter who visits your establishment and pinches your glasses. Well I might pinch a glass if I really liked the beer that was in it, then I would tell my brewing buddies how good the beer was at every opportunity. Hell if I had one you might even get to see it full of my beer in the "whats in the glass" thread  , maybe that would be $3 of your advertising/marketing budget well spent. 

Try not to take critique comments to heart, like Merc says, as far as the average punter is concerned some will love your beers, some will hate them, and some couldn't give a shite, thats life! But when it comes to beer lovers, they are going to be fairly critical, we have a good range of micro brewed beers to choose from now in this country and hopefully there will be more to come. The quality of these beers and some beers brewed at home sets the bar fairly high when it comes tasting something new for us. 

If you drink your beers on a regular basis you will know where any fault may lie in a batch, if a drinker picks the fault you should be happy that someone who knows his beer is drinking yours. If he's talking through his anal orifice then you would know that as well and should simply point that out  

Wish you had been open for business last time I was in the West, will mark you down for a visit next time. Life's all about discovering new beers!

Screwy


----------



## big_alk (9/1/08)

wally said:


> Well said Screwy.
> 
> Wally


indeed, thanks for the support

It appears Vlad knows more abot what goes into my mash tun than I do!
Maybe he can help me mash out next time and see if he is right?


----------



## Lukes (9/1/08)

Couldn't help but post this jacko cartoon.

:icon_cheers: Good luck with it all big_alk and remember the tax department are the enemy of the micro in Oz and not the 1/5th hl shed brewers and beer snobs here.

- Luke


----------



## dig (9/1/08)

big_alk said:


> It appears Vlad knows more abot what goes into my mash tun than I do!
> Maybe he can help me mash out next time and see if he is right?


 
Easy Al, you're sailing a bit close to trouble again.

Last year I had the pleasure of presenting a talk about beer faults to the guys from West Coast Homebrewers. I had Swan prepare for me a range of 'faulty' beers and control samples and we went through identification and then discussed strategies for elimination of these faults in the brew house.

Everyone picked the beer spiked with Diacetyl. These guys know their stuff. If Vlad claims your lager had diac, you'd have to assume that it did.

I hate diacetyl. Fortunately, it's about the easiest fault to control, but you need to be on your guard because the moment you start taking short-cuts or being anything less that completely thorough, diac will bite you on the bum. I had a bottled Stella the other day with diacetyl in it, so it can happen to anyone. 

I believe that consistency is vital to craft brewed beer. Being flavoursome, some people are going to like your beers and other will not. That's the way it is and we accept that. It's critical though that when the guy who likes you beer come back for another, it has to meet his expectations by having the same basic flavour profile as the one enjoyed previously. And there is nothing like diacetyl to completely change the character of a beer and render it 'not as the brewer intended'. 


I'd be mortified to hear the words "Diacetyl" and "Colonial" in the same sentence, but I would take it on the chin and re-double my efforts to ensure it didn't happen in the future.


----------



## big d (9/1/08)

big_alk said:


> indeed, thanks for the support
> 
> It appears Vlad knows more abot what goes into my mash tun than I do!
> Maybe he can help me mash out next time and see if he is right?



Reckon its about time we put this to bed and stopped stirring that big mash paddle.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## therook (9/1/08)

big d said:


> Reckon its about time we put this to bed and stopped stirring that big mash paddle.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D




I agree, its starting to turn int an Australia v India test match  

Rook


----------

